

Verizon FiOS iPhone update slowdown? - afitnerd

In trying to download the iOS 8 update for iPhone, estimates range between 24 and 48 hours on my laptop.<p>I have a few servers in the Amazon cloud, so I connected to one of them and downloaded the update from there. It took about 10 seconds to download from Apple&#x27;s servers to my server!<p>Then, transferring the update file from the amazon server to my machine took about 7 minutes at a download rate of 5.7MB&#x2F;s.<p>Is this indicative of a purposeful slowdown from Verizon? Seems like a Net Neutrality issue.
======
tarheelredsox
Could be, but also it might be the Apple/Akamai/LimeLight CDN have capacity
constraints tied with their router interconnect with Verizon. By going via
Amazon, you are likely connecting via a different router port.

------
tbrock
Had the same problem. Also with the OS X 10.9.5 update on the same day.

